# Como hacer que te despidan?



## Risto burbujide (13 Ago 2009)

Estoy desagusto en mi trabajo y deseo ferviertemente que me despidan. Asi que a ver que ideas se os ocurren.

No me sirven burradas en plan... follate al jefe encima de la mesa ni cosas asi, ya que quiero que me echen pensando que lo hacen por voluntad suya y no mia.

Un saludo.


----------



## MetalLord (13 Ago 2009)

La palabra desagusto no está en el Diccionario.


----------



## Desi (13 Ago 2009)

Y si te buscaras otro trabajo, qué tal?


----------



## PANTOJO (13 Ago 2009)

Se tu mismo, seguro que lo consigues y pronto

Ale majete....


----------



## Almeida (13 Ago 2009)

Fóllate al jefe debajo de la mesa.


----------



## Desi (13 Ago 2009)

Donde yo trabajo, estábamos buscando alguien para un puesto de dirección.
Vino una chica que encantó a todo el mundo, tanto su c.v. como el hecho de haber sido recomendado por alguien de confianza de nuestra misma empresa.
Estaba casi decidido su contratación, cuando hubo un pequeño contratiempo.
Llamaron a las empresas que ella dió como referencia, que hablaron fatal de ella, y se acabó.
Así que yo me andaría con cuidado, la vida es larga, y puedes necesitar en un momento dado buenas referencias.


----------



## davitin (13 Ago 2009)

no acudas al trabajo durante varios dias y dales una excusa estupida, pensaran que eres un vago (como sin duda eres) y te tiraran...


----------



## noinversor (13 Ago 2009)

seacock dijo:


> Cágala laboralmente, pero bien, haciendo perder mucho dinero a la empresa y tu jefe a la vez tiene que quedar mal.
> 
> A la calle vas y si no, quédate ahí.



No vale, lo que el colega quiere es un despido con indemnización , no uno justificado (en el que no dan un céntimo)


----------



## los lunes al solbes (13 Ago 2009)

Risto burbujide dijo:


> Estoy desagusto en mi trabajo y deseo ferviertemente que me despidan. Asi que a ver que ideas se os ocurren.
> 
> No me sirven burradas en plan... follate al jefe encima de la mesa ni cosas asi, ya que quiero que me echen pensando que lo hacen por voluntad suya y no mia.
> 
> Un saludo.




Hay varias formas:

1) Pidelo. 
Di que que te quieres ir y que quieres cobrar el paro. Para eso necesitas que te echen. Posiblemente esten de acuerdo. Salvo en darte la indemnizacion. Si estas de acuerdo en eso, puede que "te arreglen los papeles para el paro" si renuncias a la indemnizacion. Esta suele ser al via mas factible.

2) Manda una inspeccion de trabajo a la empresa.
Todas las empresas tienen mil cosas ilegales. Denuncia una de esas cosas a inspeccion de trabajo y que vaya un inspector a la empresa. Posiblemente te pongan de patitas en la calle cuando sepan que lo has mandando tu.

3) Pillate una baja de larga duracion. La depresion por ejemplo es muy socorrida. Pocas empresas aguantan mas de 6 meses a un trabajador de baja por depresion, aunque la depresion sea real. Es posible que durante la baja recibas un burofax diciendote que estas en la calle. Es legal echar alguien mientras esta de baja, es un despido improcedente y se cobra paro e indemnizacion.

4) Propon montar un comite de empresa si no lo hay. Posiblemente te echen antes de las elecciones sindicales.

No se me ocurre nada mas. Lo mas factible es 1. 

Y sobretodo no hagas tonterias que comporten un despido procendente. Faltar sin justificarlo. No hacer el trabajo. Liarla. etc etc. Has de portarte bien.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ago 2009)

esto lo oí en un foro.... y debe funcionar en mchos casos, pero hay que tener huevos!



sube donde el jefe y le llamas de todo, y si eso no funciona le pegas, aunque eso funciona....

pon cualquier excusa, que se tira a tu mujer o algo... yo que sé
por supuesto sin testigos claro

s2


----------



## los lunes al solbes (13 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esto lo oí en un foro.... y debe funcionar en mchos casos, pero hay que tener huevos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seguramente eso es una falta muy grave. Depido procente. No paro, no indemnizacion.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ago 2009)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Seguramente eso es una falta muy grave. Depido procente. No paro, no indemnizacion.



NO, es tu palabra contra la suya 

y sino que vaya a un sindicato


----------



## los lunes al solbes (13 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> NO, es tu palabra contra la suya



Y un ojo morado.


----------



## davitin (13 Ago 2009)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Hay varias formas:
> 
> 1) Pidelo.
> Di que que te quieres ir y que quieres cobrar el paro. Para eso necesitas que te echen. Posiblemente esten de acuerdo. Salvo en darte la indemnizacion. Si estas de acuerdo en eso, puede que "te arreglen los papeles para el paro" si renuncias a la indemnizacion. Esta suele ser al via mas factible.
> ...



totalmente de aceurdo, en mi empresa te arreglan el paro si renuncias a la indemnizacion...


----------



## los lunes al solbes (13 Ago 2009)

Lo mas sencillo es negociar. La empresa, en principio, no quiere gente que este muy a disgusto.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ago 2009)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Lo mas sencillo es negociar. La empresa, en principio, no quiere gente que este muy a disgusto.



el salami no deja marcas 


tampoco ser tan idiota de darle en la cara o qué?


----------



## Almeida (13 Ago 2009)

tags: y a mí que cojones me importa, consejos valen pasta, baneado en el curro, guíñale un ojo al jefe


----------



## ruben.600rr (13 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el salami no deja marcas
> 
> 
> tampoco ser tan idiota de darle en la cara o qué?



Por la misma te puedes marcar bien a ti mismo y denunciar a tu jefe diciendo que te ha maltratado y ha intentado abusar sexualmente de ti...


----------



## Lagartija (13 Ago 2009)

Lo de la negociación para que te arreglen los papeles es la mejor opción, pero vas a tener que renunciar a la indemnización.

Luego otra cosa, qué tipo de contrato tienes, indefinido o temporal? porque si eres temporal, siempre puedes esperar a que te termine y eso...


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ago 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Por la misma te puedes marcar bien a ti mismo y denunciar a tu jefe diciendo que te ha maltratado y ha intentado abusar sexualmente de ti...



2 veces, por cierto!


----------



## los lunes al solbes (13 Ago 2009)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> NO, es tu palabra contra la suya
> 
> y sino que vaya a un sindicato



Y para mas inri no puede ir por ahi pegando a la gente. Por que eso ya va por lo penal. Y te va a caer una multa importante. Y antecentes penales. Un movidon movidon. Te puede caer prision, menos de dos años o arresto, si le rompes la napia por ejemplo. (Que no cumplirias si no tienes antecedentes.)

De todas formas al salir de la carcel se tiene paro.


----------



## Lagartija (13 Ago 2009)

Almeida dijo:


> tags: y a mí que cojones me importa, consejos valen pasta, baneado en el curro, guíñale un ojo al jefe



jaja que bueno el de guíñale un ojo al jefe


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ago 2009)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Y para mas inri no puede ir por ahi pegando a la gente. Por que eso ya va por lo penal. Y te va a caer una multa importante. Y antecentes penales. Un movidon movidon. Te puede caer prision, menos de dos años o arresto, y todo si le rompes la napia. (Que no cumplirias si no tienes antecedentes.)



pero que no le dejes marcas!!! 

insultos y amenazas? 


*CLARO QUE TODO ESTO ES UNA HIJOPUTEZ Y UNA CABRONADA, pero no se puede querer indemnizacion y paro porque sí!*



que pida una excedencia de un año, trabaje un mes en otra empresa y pida el paro!! que no hay que pensar mucho tampoco... luego se reincorpora a su puesto

y si tiene buen rollo con el jefe, que pida 2 años de excedencia y luego vuelva estando en el paro, que seguro que hay ayudas!


----------



## Almeida (13 Ago 2009)

<object width="580" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fk2fDJPS6aw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Fk2fDJPS6aw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="580" height="360"></embed></object>


----------



## brunorro (13 Ago 2009)

*Os las dejáis !!*

Joder, si no lo veo no lo creo. Os dejáis las más fáciles !!

Llega a la hora y vete a la hora. No hagas ni una sola hora extra gratis.
Di que vas a tener un hijo y que necesitas reducción de jornada para pasar tiempo con él.
Pide un aumento de sueldo... 
Comenta que te acabas de afiliar a la CNT (o cualquier otro sindicato que no sean ni CCO ni UGT)
Deja que te claven puñales por la espalda tus compañeros

Alguna de estas o todas combinadas y en menos de un mes estás fuera seguro


----------



## GoldFever (13 Ago 2009)

Mis mejores deseos de que te despidan y no vuelvas a encontrar trabajo en tu puta vida, para que aprendas a no abusar del sistema. Me remito al post de Desi y la chica que, muy probablemente, se ha buscado la ruina dejando una mala imagen en su última empresa.


----------



## los lunes al solbes (13 Ago 2009)

brunorro dijo:


> Joder, si no lo veo no lo creo. Os dejáis las más fáciles !!
> 
> Llega a la hora y vete a la hora. No hagas ni una sola hora extra gratis.
> Di que vas a tener un hijo y que necesitas reducción de jornada para pasar tiempo con él.
> ...



En resumen hay dos opciones habituales.

1) Negocia.
2) Tocales los huevos.

Y la opcion 3.

3) Hazte el gayer con el jefe. 

Para esto es necesario que seais del mismo sexo y que el jefe no sea gayer. Si el jefe es gayer, entonces si que la has cagao.


----------



## jose_80 (13 Ago 2009)

brunorro dijo:


> [*]Comenta que te acabas de afiliar a la CNT (o cualquier otro sindicato que no sean ni CCO ni UGT)
> [/LIST]



Y esto por que??


----------



## Nigromante (13 Ago 2009)

Risto burbujide dijo:


> Estoy desagusto en mi trabajo y deseo ferviertemente que me despidan. Asi que a ver que ideas se os ocurren.
> 
> No me sirven burradas en plan... follate al jefe encima de la mesa ni cosas asi, ya que quiero que me echen pensando que lo hacen por voluntad suya y no mia.
> 
> Un saludo.



Bueno si te sirve de ayuda, si yo veo a un empleado escribir "desagusto" lo pongo en la puta calle por indocumentado... y eso que son soldadores....


----------



## Burbujólogo (13 Ago 2009)

seacock dijo:


> Cágala laboralmente, pero bien, haciendo perder mucho dinero a la empresa y tu jefe a la vez tiene que quedar mal.
> 
> A la calle vas y si no, quédate ahí.



Coño, en este país si haces esto te suben a Director General


----------



## brunorro (13 Ago 2009)

jose_80 dijo:


> Y esto por que??



Pregunta a la gente de la factoría de Nissan del Prat (Barcelona) que estaban afiliados a CNT sobre el ERE, a ver qué te dicen...


----------



## pollo (13 Ago 2009)

Nigromante dijo:


> Bueno si te sirve de ayuda, si yo veo a un empleado escribir "desagusto" lo pongo en la puta calle por indocumentado... y eso que son soldadores....



Pues anda que a ti por decir "indocumentado" para referirse a una cosa que no tiene nada que ver con la situación documental...


----------



## bolvir (13 Ago 2009)

brunorro dijo:


> Joder, si no lo veo no lo creo. Os dejáis las más fáciles !!
> 
> Llega a la hora y vete a la hora. No hagas ni una sola hora extra gratis.
> Di que vas a tener un hijo y que necesitas reducción de jornada para pasar tiempo con él.
> ...



Vamos a hacerlo aún mas sencillo, cómprate el estatuto del trabajador, no hace falta ni que lo leas solo que tu jefe te vea con el, ya estas en la puta calle. Si esto no funciona, te lo lees y síguelo a pies puntillas, ahora si que estás en la puta calle.


----------



## Bokeron (13 Ago 2009)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Seguramente eso es una falta muy grave. Depido procente. No paro, no indemnizacion.



Despido procedente: SÍ Paro, no indemnización.



azkunaveteya dijo:


> pero que no le dejes marcas!!!
> 
> insultos y amenazas?
> 
> ...



Duando solicites el paro te lo van a denegar. Si estabas con un contrato indefinido y te vas a otra empresa con un contrato temporal te dirán que solicites la reincorporación y si no te lo conceden dirán que la baja es voluntaria.



GoldFever dijo:


> Mis mejores deseos de que te despidan y no vuelvas a encontrar trabajo en tu puta vida, para que aprendas a *no abusar del sistema*. Me remito al post de Desi y la chica que, muy probablemente, se ha buscado la ruina dejando una mala imagen en su última empresa.



Pero si tú estás en contra del sistema  juasss el anarcocapitalista. Y qué pena que un currito se busque la ruina por dejar una mala imagen y muchas empresas que dejan una imagen de mierda no se busquen la ruina. Pa que luego digan que cuando un currito y una empresa firman un contrato lo hacen entre iguales y tienen libertad para obligarse mutuamente y no necesitan la intervención ni de sindicatos ni del carácter tuitivo del derecho laboral. 

Salud,


----------



## wolf45 (13 Ago 2009)

Despedir????? facilismo,,, entra en mi empresa y enseguida the digo 'Yu're fired 

vaya preguntas que te metan en la calle es mas sencillo que respirar


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 Ago 2009)

en muchas empresas si llevas unos años te dan pasta solo por irte, ademas de paro, lo hacen porque no quieren tener a gente de mas de 45 años.
tu mismo,pero no creo que sea bueno hacer eso, el mundo es muy pequeño y nunca sabes con quien vas a coincidir.
un director que tuve con el que me llevaba de puta madre , me contó que el hermano del consejero delegado de la empresa (multinacional)era un headhunter y le habia tocado, y claro se piró hechando ostias, el tio hablaba con su hermano de cosas, el consejero era un bocazas y empezaba a hablar de los que mas merecian la pena en la empresa,jo jo jo y su hermano los "recolocaba" en otras empresas.
el headhunter era un hijo puta.
te digo que el que siembra vientos recoje tempestades


----------



## los lunes al solbes (13 Ago 2009)

Bokeron dijo:


> Despido procedente: SÍ Paro, no indemnización.



Pos si. Pensaba que no.



> 1.- *Si es un despido por motivos disciplinarios, y las causas alegadas son ciertas, no tendrá derecho a ningún tipo de indemnización.*
> 2.- Si es un despido por causas objetivas, tendrá derecho a una indemnización de 20 días por año trabajado.
> 3.- Si se trata de una extinción por ser un contrato temporal para obra o servicio determinado, tendrá derecho a una indemnización de 8 días por cada año de trabajo.
> *En todo caso si tiene derecho a las prestaciones por desempleo*, ya que la Ley General de la Seguridad social establece que se produce la situación legal de desempleo cuando se extinga la relación laboral por despido . Ten en cuenta que desde que se produce el despido tienes 15 días para solicitar a la entidad competente, tu derecho a percibir el paro.
> ...



Bueno... No des muy fuerte.


----------



## los lunes al solbes (13 Ago 2009)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Pos si. Pensaba que no.
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno... No des muy fuerte.



Ah pues no.



> El despido disciplinario: a la calle sin recibir indemnización
> 
> Ampliar foto. (Imagen: Luis Frutos)
> Despido disciplinario: Cuando no se cumplen las normas, se puede perder el empleo de forma fulminante y no se recibe indemnización. Pero, con mucha frecuencia, estos despidos están mal hechos y se pueden recurrir.
> ...


----------



## Nigromante (13 Ago 2009)

pollo dijo:


> Pues anda que a ti por decir "indocumentado" para referirse a una cosa que no tiene nada que ver con la situación documental...



Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición

1. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que no lleva consigo documento oficial por el cual pueda identificarse, o que carece de él.

2. adj. Que no tiene prueba fehaciente o testimonio válido.

3. adj. Dicho de una persona: Sin arraigo ni respetabilidad. U. t. c. s.

*4. adj. Ignorante, inculto.*

Pollo es un indocumentado = Pollo es un Ignorante

Me encanta el castellano ¿a ti no?


----------



## Sharex (13 Ago 2009)

Salvo si lo estás pasando tan mal en el trabajo que te ocasiona algún tipo de malestar orgánico o psicológico, tio te mereces que te despidan y no encuentres trabajo en lo que te resta de vida.
Lo que hay que leer. 4000 k de parados y tu buscándolo. ¿ Seguro que no es un troll?
No has dicho si quieres indmnización, porque si es lo que estás buscando, con esa mentalidad estamos donde estamos. 
Salu2
Bebe agua, quédate en casa y toma suero, no sea que tengas una insolación.


----------



## Rojillo_ (13 Ago 2009)

Si lo que buscas es que te echen para pillar la indemnización, te mereces que te cuelguen de las pelotas.

Pero no tu jefe, sino tus propios compañeros de trabajo.


----------



## Pepius (13 Ago 2009)

Opción cabrona: hazte pasar por esquizofrénico

Opción muy cabrona: éntrale a la brava a toda compañera mediodecente. Se acabará comentando que eres un salido y te echarán para evitar posibles follones futuros. Mientras tanto, lo mismo hasta follas y todo 

Opción megacabrona: fóllate a la hija del jefe. Si se entera, te despide. Si se entera y no hubo gomita, te asciende para asegurar el bienestar de su nieto


----------



## Vercingetorix (13 Ago 2009)

Cuando alguien esta "desagusto" en su empresa tiene 2 opciones:

1.- Demostrar que tiene coraje, amor propio y agallas, y largarse
2.- Demostrar que es un hijo de puta y obstaculizar la marcha de la empresa y el trabajo de sus propios compañeros, buscando q lo echen


----------



## fros (13 Ago 2009)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Cuando alguien esta "desagusto" en su empresa tiene 2 opciones:
> 
> 1.- Demostrar que tiene coraje, amor propio y agallas, y largarse
> 2.- Demostrar que es un hijo de puta y obstaculizar la marcha de la empresa y el trabajo de sus propios compañeros, buscando q lo echen



Pero amo a ver, tú le has visto el avatar y el nombre?. :


----------



## traficante (13 Ago 2009)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Y un ojo morado.



Siempre le puede pegar en el estómago con las páginas amarillas de plano, dicen que no deja marcas...

Cuidado con el jefe a ver si va a tener la misma idea y te va a pillar a solas con un cuchillo...


los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Por que eso ya va por lo penal. Y te va a caer una multa importante. Y antecentes penales.



Solo si el otro necesita cirugía para el estropicio que le hagas, si le basta con un analgésico entonces va por lo civil y te llevas una multa si el otro denuncia.


----------



## embalsamado (13 Ago 2009)

Si quieres saldar los 8 años que te quedan por pagar del Seat Leon trabaja o pon el culo, pedazo maricón, pero no pretendas que te lo paguen los demás.

Yo no se si este tío es un troll, pero lo jodido es que esta misma filosofía te la encuentras en personas de cualquier edad y condición.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Ago 2009)

Bokeron dijo:


> Despido procedente: SÍ Paro, no indemnización.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas del todo seguro en lo que me dices?


----------



## Minicachalote (13 Ago 2009)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> En resumen hay dos opciones habituales.
> 
> 1) Negocia.
> 2) Tocales los huevos.
> ...



SI el jefe es gayer y tu eres un orco de mordor es MUCHO MAS efectivo el tirarle los tejos.

Nadie querria tener un orco que te tira los tejos y que te puede poner una denuncia por acoso. Menos siendo gayer porque como te pille un juez franquista te toca el premio gordo.


----------



## cacereño (13 Ago 2009)

Buff, te cuento mi experiencia.

Yo hace ya tiempo estaba muy quemado en la empresa y por diversas razones me empecé a comportar mal. Llegaba tarde, me retrasaba en el trabajo, leía el periódico, alargaba el café, etc.. etc... El caso es que la gente de arriba se dio cuenta y me llamaron al despacho. Dijeron que me notaban desmotivado, que ellos querían que estuviera a gusto bla bla y me acabaron subiendo el sueldo (no inmediatamente sino en las revisión). Así es que ten cuidado con lo que haces.


----------



## euriborfree (13 Ago 2009)

Di que estas preñada/o


----------



## Bartlett_borrado (13 Ago 2009)

Haz como que te gusta tu trabajo, que te sientes feliz, realizado y que todo es maravilloso... Haz de tu trabajo tu forma de vida, esfuérzate en hacerlo todo bien y ten una charla con tu jefe y cuéntale tus planes de futuro... Durarás 3 días máximo.


----------



## John Locke (13 Ago 2009)

Risto burbujide dijo:


> Estoy desagusto en mi trabajo y deseo ferviertemente que me despidan. Asi que a ver que ideas se os ocurren.
> 
> No me sirven burradas en plan... follate al jefe encima de la mesa ni cosas asi, ya que quiero que me echen pensando que lo hacen por voluntad suya y no mia.
> 
> Un saludo.



Algo me dice que has venido a preguntar al foro adecuado.


----------



## jonathan (13 Ago 2009)

Compórtate siguiendo las estrictas normas de comportamiento que rigen en la guarderia;

Contesta con un pole!! a los e-mails de tu jefe.
Trata como aquí has aprendido a tus compañeras, seguro que son feminazis.
Ríete de los nuncafollistas de tus compañeros.
Presume de tus 25 cm, tu 160 de C.I. y tus 60.000 brutos anuales (A sabiendas que los demás saben que no es cierto)
Deriva cualquier conversación al tema "sexo", y concluye siempre con el eslogan de "Todas Putas".
Trata de elucubrar para ver conspiraciones por todos lados, razonalas con tus compañeros, di que tu jefe es un reptiliano.

Si antes de un mes no te han despedido, entonces si, pide baja voluntaria, aunque no veas un duro, pues podrias terminar mal.


----------



## Montana (14 Ago 2009)

brunorro dijo:


> Joder, si no lo veo no lo creo. Os dejáis las más fáciles !!
> 
> Llega a la hora y vete a la hora. No hagas ni una sola hora extra gratis.
> Di que vas a tener un hijo y que necesitas reducción de jornada para pasar tiempo con él.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Con las dos primeras en mi empresa fue suficiente.


----------



## Rafa_ (14 Ago 2009)

cacereño dijo:


> Buff, te cuento mi experiencia.
> 
> Yo hace ya tiempo estaba muy quemado en la empresa y por diversas razones me empecé a comportar mal. Llegaba tarde, me retrasaba en el trabajo, leía el periódico, alargaba el café, etc.. etc... El caso es que la gente de arriba se dio cuenta y me llamaron al despacho. Dijeron que me notaban desmotivado, que ellos querían que estuviera a gusto bla bla y me acabaron subiendo el sueldo (no inmediatamente sino en las revisión). Así es que ten cuidado con lo que haces.



Pues parece que tienes suerte con tus jefes y te valoran.


----------



## Sharex (14 Ago 2009)

cacereño dijo:


> Buff, te cuento mi experiencia.
> 
> Yo hace ya tiempo estaba muy quemado en la empresa y por diversas razones me empecé a comportar mal. Llegaba tarde, me retrasaba en el trabajo, leía el periódico, alargaba el café, etc.. etc... El caso es que la gente de arriba se dio cuenta y me llamaron al despacho. Dijeron que me notaban desmotivado, que ellos querían que estuviera a gusto bla bla y me acabaron subiendo el sueldo (no inmediatamente sino en las revisión). Así es que ten cuidado con lo que haces.



De esto hicieron una peli llamada en castellano "Trabajo basura"

Salu2


----------



## barullo (14 Ago 2009)

Ya lo han dicho, pero es mano de santo:

Si no hay comite, monta uno...

...A la puta calle de cabeza...Así, sin anestesia.


----------



## Majadero (14 Ago 2009)

Bartlett dijo:


> Haz como que te gusta tu trabajo, que te sientes feliz, realizado y que todo es maravilloso... Haz de tu trabajo tu forma de vida, esfuérzate en hacerlo todo bien y ten una charla con tu jefe y cuéntale tus planes de futuro... Durarás 3 días máximo.



Que razón tienes!.


----------



## marianometrosexual (14 Ago 2009)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Hay varias formas:
> 
> 1) Pidelo.
> Di que que te quieres ir y que quieres cobrar el paro. Para eso necesitas que te echen. Posiblemente esten de acuerdo. Salvo en darte la indemnizacion. Si estas de acuerdo en eso, puede que "te arreglen los papeles para el paro" si renuncias a la indemnizacion. Esta suele ser al via mas factible.
> ...



La 2 y la 4 son buenas, por si no te gustan:

5) Disminuye tu rendimiento, tarda más en hacer tu trabajo, hazlo bien, lento pero sin que cante.


----------



## tedi (27 Ago 2010)

Burbujólogo dijo:


> Coño, en este país si haces esto te suben a Director General



O incluso a Presidente del Gobierno ienso:


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (25 Dic 2022)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> La 2 y la 4 son buenas, por si no te gustan:
> 
> 5) Disminuye tu rendimiento, tarda más en hacer tu trabajo, hazlo bien, lento pero sin que cante.



this


----------

